# Can anyone help identify this wood?



## Carl2021 (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi there,

first time posting here to apologies if I’m posting in the wrong place.

I have this side table made from live edge wood and wanted to see if anyone here knew the species of wood I’ve got on my hands? Pictures attached.

much appreciated.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi @Carl2021 , welcome to the forum.
Identifying timber species is not my forte, however some with better knowledge may be along shortly...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum.


All that I can offer is this. It is my Go To when I'm trying to identify wood. I don't think it's without flaws, but has been quite helpful to me.

Charley





__





HobbitHouse Wood ID site


exotic wood ID site



hobbithouseinc.com


----------

